# brookesia vivariums



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all ...well they arent darts but I thought I would share some pics of my brookesia and thier vivariums before I sell them...here they are:

Vivarium:








Henry my B. ebanaui









A few B. superciliaris 

























Superciliaris vivarium:









Female Brookesia thieli:


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I love pygmys theyre awesome. Very nice enclosure


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very healthy looking chams i will alwas have a soft spot for rhampoleons and brookiesa , miss mine very much
craig


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the plant selection and design of your viv. The broms and orchids are very nicely placed in the viv. The moss cover and ferns are also very natural. How old is the system?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome!

How many can you have per gallon with mininal stress?

Can they subsist on Melanogaster?

Whats the best water supply? 

Whats the hardiest species?.....most delicate?

What degree of Humidity..day...night.

Great planted viv.....are you selling it?

Phil


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

sweet tank and chams, i have always wanted brooksia...


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of the ugliest but neatest little animals I've always thought. Never owned one but someday I might. I really like your vivs, very bright


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

The animals are cool, but your tanks are always the best!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol nubster. imo they are just cute, but there are definetily some animals that are "ugly cute," a bulldog jumps to mind.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

LOOKS AWSOME!!! can we get some more specs on the tank?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

They are the coolest little Cham's . Wish I had more space .


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Take a bow, AQUAMAC! Great vivs and pygmies. Did they reproduce for you? Do they still enjoy ff's at that size? How old are the tanks? Do you use a misting system, if so how often? 

I just got 3 one month old bearded pygmies. I'm feeding ff's and micro-crickets. The crickets disappear into the substrate almost immediately, any suggestions about feeding? 

Sorry more questions than praise. It's just it looks like what you've done has been good for your chameleons and I want a comfortable life for my new "friends". AQUAMAC, please post or PM me if you have any useful websites, links, threads, or any do's/dont's.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

wow, very impressive and sweet chams.... I wondered if many were still working with them


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all,

The vivariums pictured are each 24" x24" 36"H. They are plywood that have been coated with West Systems Epoxy (for boats). I have a dripwall on three sides of each vivarium and a sliding door glass front with European vent system. The top is a plexi that lets in UVA and UVB (the brookesia need this for growth). 

The vivariums are planted with ferns, moss, orchids, broms, anthurium etc. One of them has a stream running through it for the mantella that I am housing with a pair of brookesia. The other vivariums have trios (1 male and 2 female) brookesia. More than one male will result in stress and aggressive behavior.

Teh substrate is leaf litter with many pieces of logs etc for refugia (and the brookesia like to lay thier eggs around it). Fruitlies are not nutricious as a staple and a varied diet is important (crickets, houseflies, mantids, small silkworms, etc..I do field sweepings during the summer and the brookesia seem to do well off of this.

A good article for someone working with Rieppeleon would be: http://www.chameleonnews.com/?page=article&id=46

Brookesia and Rieppeleon has slightly different care (and have a different appearance as well as brookesia are from Madagascar and Rieppeleon are from African mainland Tanzania, Cameroon etc.) I am not selling the vivariums at this time..but am selling a few pairs of the brookesia. Please feel free to pm me if you have and other questions about your Rieppeleon.

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I dont think there is one cham that doesnt like silkworms


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey! your viv looks awsome, i just found this thread on accident. i have a pair of R. Spectrum and i love them, but my viv is nothing like yours.


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a veiled and we love her. I just love the tiny ones.


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Great chams and vivs! I used to keep R. Brevi's so all pygmy chams have a little place in my heart!
Would you happen to have any construction journals for others to see?

Ed


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

beautiful vivarium..the chams look so happy and healthy. 
i would love to see more tank shots as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
any updates on breeding?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

seeing your little ones reminds me of my pygmy chameleons I used to have. the cooexsited in my vivarium with my frogs and newts nicely for a very long time. 

a shame your selling them, but great vivarium


----------

